
More than 23,000 Californians were registered to vote incorrectly by state DMV - dmckeon
http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-pol-ca-dmv-voter-registration-error-20180905-story.html
======
dmckeon
This looks like a UI/UX problem:

> The errors, which were discovered more than a month ago, happened when DMV
> employees did not clear their computer screens between customer
> appointments. That caused some voter information from the previous
> appointment, such as language preference or a request to vote by mail, to be
> “inadvertently merged” into the file of the next customer ...

